# Which Samsung to purchase?



## joe_it (Nov 29, 2008)

Good Afternoon All,

I am looking for my next new TV! I am upgrading from an older Sony Bravia 46" 1080P that will be moved to another room. It is a great TV, but it is only 60hz and suffers from the wonderful pixelation issues with sports and action movies. (blu-ray)

I have been looking at 3 possible replacements. 

- Samsung UN46B8000 46" (About $2200)

- Samsung UN46B7000 46" (about 1999)

- Samsung LN46B750 46" (about 1999)


The First two are LED and I have read the threads talking about them and the issues resolved in the 8000 series. The Third is an LCD and is 240hz. Would most of you steer that route?

Let me know your thoughts.

Joe


----------



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)

How far away are you sitting?

Any differences between similar sets like that would only come into play on big screens. With a 46" set, I'd just get whatever you can get the cheapest, unless you're sitting closer than 7'. If that's the case, then get the 8000 series.


----------



## QuickDrop (Jul 21, 2007)

I'll second the question of how far away you are sitting. Unless you've bought a bunch of poorly authored blu-rays you shouldn't have a noticeably distracting pixelation problem. Usually it's the fault of the source, not the TV--unless you are sitting too close compared to size.

I won't give you all the ins and outs, but on a certain level 120Hz and 240Hz LCD televisions are a gimmick and tend to make a lot programming look worse, especially films, which is usually referred to as the "soap opera effect." (Here's a link that explains better: http://www.lcdtvbuyingguide.com/lcdtv/120hz-240hz-60hz.html ) In the end that shouldn't deter you from buying one of those (because you can turn the process off), but buying one won't necessarily give you a better picture for the price.


----------



## joe_it (Nov 29, 2008)

Thanks for the info. I am leaning towards the "UN46B7000" model. I would go for the "UN46B8000" but I am pretty sure they are only available in IL and not WI.

Joe


----------



## WestDC (Feb 9, 2008)

If you have enjoyed your sony and it's worked flawless, I would advise you to stay away from Samsung - Unless you plan on becomming your own tv trouble shooting repairman.

This is based on my personal Samsung experience and you google samsung for more repair & failing information.


----------



## Richard King (Mar 25, 2002)

With the "luck" that I have had in the past with Samsung products, I would say the answer to your question is: *"NONE".*


----------



## cygnusloop (Jan 26, 2007)

Which Samsung to purchase?

The one that says Sony on the front.


----------



## NOLANSKI (Apr 4, 2007)

PN58B860...sorry I just had to:lol:
Plasma lad plasma.


----------



## Movieman (May 9, 2009)

I just came across this thread and am surprised. I only buy Samsung and have had only great experiences with their products. From my tv's to my surround sound they work awesome. I also would say go with Plasma. I have LCD and Plasma think that my plasma looks better. But I have been to BestBuy and seen the new LED and I so wish I had the funds for the Sammy 55". Looks amazing.


----------



## ajc68 (Jan 23, 2008)

I've owned three Samsung HDTV's and two Samsung Blu-ray players with no problems whatsoever over the past three years.


----------



## CCarncross (Jul 19, 2005)

Panasonic G10 series plasma......rated much better than the Samsungs from everything I have read lately.


----------



## NOLANSKI (Apr 4, 2007)

CCarncross said:


> Panasonic G10 series plasma......rated much better than the Samsungs from everything I have read lately.


No not much better...marginally in certain areas.


----------



## Mertzen (Dec 8, 2006)

CCarncross said:


> Panasonic G10 series plasma......rated much better than the Samsungs from everything I have read lately.


Unless you want to watch 1080p24.


----------



## HIGHWAY (Apr 11, 2007)

i have un46b6000 it is very good buy one


----------



## acman (May 8, 2005)

cygnusloop said:


> Which Samsung to purchase?
> 
> The one that says Sony on the front.


This is very good advise. I purchased a Sony 46XBR8 and it is the best picture I have ever seen. A beautiful television. Worth every cent!
But hey...you have to go with somthing that YOU feel good about.
Good Luck


----------



## Richard King (Mar 25, 2002)

My partial Samsung history:
Purchased a 19" monitor for the computer that I am typing this with. It died after about 13 months and became a doorstop. I own a door and so can use it that way. Warranty was 12 months.
Purchased a Samsung Washer and Dryer. Washer has an intermittant problem and will intermittantly shut down mid cycle. It's been ok the past couple of months, but used to do this every other time I ran it. Glad I don't have to buy a goat, er, boat.
Purchased a Samsung cell phone. The phone fell off my lap getting out of the car and was immediately transformed to an anchor for a small boat. It had never been dropped previously. I don't own a small boat, so, now have to go buy one so I can use the thing.


----------



## RichardMcCarty (Jul 14, 2007)

Wife and I have been trying to convince our eyes that Sony's XBR8 LED-LCD is better than Sam's B8000 but to no avail. The Sony's nice, but the Samsung just makes our jaws drop. We're still holding back to see what the new models bring in the next month or so.


----------



## driht (Oct 17, 2008)

I'd say read the reviews especially the ones coming from the experts. That's what I did when I bought my 32" samsung LCD TV six months ago. It's a sure thing to get the best bang for the buck in my opinion. And checking the LCD TV ratings was such of great help too.


----------



## Richard King (Mar 25, 2002)

UPDATE on my Samsung history. I dropped the replacement Samsung cell phone from belt height last week for the first time. I now need to buy another small boat. Their stuff is CRAP and I will never own another piece of Samsung CRAP again. I now have a Motorola cell phone. Of course it's battery only lasts about 15 hours.


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

Richard King said:


> ...I now have a Motorola cell phone. Of course it's battery only lasts about 15 hours.


Yes, but how's the PQ? :lol:


----------



## Cable Lover (Jun 19, 2007)

cygnusloop said:


> Which Samsung to purchase?
> 
> The one that says Sony on the front.


I agree with that. After owning a Samsung PN 42 A450 plasma, and always having to worry about Burn in, which according to AVS, never happens on the Panasonics.

I see IR on my Samsung every time I watch Fox News or ESPN.



Beautiful picture, though.

I bought a Sony KDL 32L5000, and it has a great pic with no problems.


----------



## B Newt (Aug 12, 2007)

Movieman said:


> I just came across this thread and am surprised. I only buy Samsung and have had only great experiences with their products. From my tv's to my surround sound they work awesome. I also would say go with Plasma. I have LCD and Plasma think that my plasma looks better. But I have been to BestBuy and seen the new LED and I so wish I had the funds for the Sammy 55". Looks amazing.


I also like the LED Sammys except I dont like the glossy screen. You see too much reflections in the screen. That is the main reason I never bought a plasma tv.


----------



## CCarncross (Jul 19, 2005)

Cable Lover said:


> I agree with that. After owning a Samsung PN 42 A450 plasma, and always having to worry about Burn in, which according to AVS, never happens on the Panasonics.


Burn-in on today's crop of plasma's is virtually non-existent from ANY manufacturer on any properly setup model.


----------



## Cable Lover (Jun 19, 2007)

CCarncross said:


> Burn-in on today's crop of plasma's is virtually non-existent from ANY manufacturer on any properly setup model.


This plasma is about 1.5 years old, and if it's not burn in, it's very heavy IR. I can see a faint ESPN logo on the right and a Fox News logo on the left. This is after running the white scrolling bars overnight.

I've heard that this is a non issue with the Panasonic plasmas. 

I wish Sony still made plasmas.


----------



## CCarncross (Jul 19, 2005)

Cable Lover said:


> This plasma is about 1.5 years old, and if it's not burn in, it's very heavy IR. I can see a faint ESPN logo on the right and a Fox News logo on the left. This is after running the white scrolling bars overnight.
> 
> I've heard that this is a non issue with the Panasonic plasmas.
> 
> I wish Sony still made plasmas.


Out of curiosity, how did you "calibrate" your tv when you got it 1.5 years ago? Did you at least use recommendations like the ones that can be found at www.cnet.com? Or did it pretty much stay the way it came out of the crate?


----------



## Cable Lover (Jun 19, 2007)

CCarncross said:


> Out of curiosity, how did you "calibrate" your tv when you got it 1.5 years ago? Did you at least use recommendations like the ones that can be found at www.cnet.com? Or did it pretty much stay the way it came out of the crate?


I read some threads at AVSforums and used the settings they recommended.
The set has a feature called "Pixel Shift" which I enabled. It's supposed to protect against burn in. You can only notice the logos during very dark scenes, most people probably wouldn't notice, but I'm OC about things like this. 

The picture quality is beautiful on this set so it's not a knock against plasma in general, it just seems that Panasonic does plasma better then Samsung, and I can imagine if Sony still made plasma that it would be awesome as well.

I've deceided to use the Samsung plasma for movies and the Sony LCD for Fox news and ESPN. Now if I fall asleep watching Sportcenter or Hannity, I don't worry about damaging the set.


----------

